# Meklē produktu? >  Kur nopirkt veļasmašīnas vadības blokus

## Texx

Vai varat ieteikt, kur nopirkt veļasmašīnas vadības moduli Minisel 1200 85SX-45SX-45D? Argusā konkrētais eksemplārs nebija. Kur vēl varētu meklēt?

----------


## naglisa

http://www.electricalsales.co.uk/produc ... p?id=35311

----------


## ansius

Agrusā, ja nav webaa, piečāpo pie viņiem, tur ir katalogs un var pasūtīt.

Ja nav pazvani uz I/U "GSF", kad strādāju tajā servisā, bija vismaz. kā arī zinās kur dabūt ja nav. Brīvības iela 50, Ogre, LV-5001. tel. (+371) 65022246

Kas tev liek domāt ka modulis ir vainīgs? šitām mašīnām arī citur gļuki mēdz būt.

----------


## Texx

No viena remonta mašīna tika atdota atpakaļ ar tekstu jāmaina vadības bloks. Pabakstīju arī es to bloku; barošanas spriegumi normāli, bet izejās/ieejās uz pogu paneli priekšpusē dažreiz ir 5 V dažreiz puse no sprieguma. Vienkāršāk laikam būs sadabūt jaunu bloku vai arī to mašīnu izmest  ::

----------


## ansius

minisel bloki ir jūtīgi, pietiek ar vienu nosvilušu proča portu un bloks vai vismaz procis ir jāmaina. par to ko darīt... atkarīgs no tevis paša. manuprāt ne viena mažīna ar minisel blokiem nav tā vērta lai pat pirktu jaunu (Ardo, Upo, Serviss, u.c.). Normālas mašīnas nāk no electrolux konserna (Electrolux, AEG, Zannusi, Haier) un Miele (lietotu Mieli var nopirkt par tādu pašu summu kā jaunu Ardo, bet lietotā Miele (ja labaa vietaa pirkta) tad kalpos ilgāk par Ardo uz pusi noteikti. Protams ka cilvēki remontē arī draņķīgas mašīnas, tik parasti viņiem grūti savilkt prātā kopā cik viņi ir izdevuši - parasti saskaitot kopā sanāk krietni augstākas klases mašīna, kas to pašu laiku būtu nokalpojusi bez remontiem...

----------


## Texx

OK piekrītu. Bet lēmums jau jāpieņiem pirms pirkt lētu mašīnu vai dārgu. Tagad, kad jau viena ir nopirkta, pirkt vēl vienu jaunu dārgo būs neizdevīgi. Mehāniskās daļas visas ir kārtībā. Čoms ir no tiem cilvēkiem, kas kopā nerēķina, bet ir gatavs pirkt jaunu bloku. Mans uzdevums ir sameklēt un pielikt.

----------


## ansius

tik noskaidro kāpēc iepriekšējais nodega, savādāk sanāks dārgs remonts.

----------

